# Grain for kids



## orcatdog (Oct 20, 2009)

In general, what type / brand of grain do you start your young kids out on? Working with my feed store in ordering minerals, but thought I would see about grain while I'm at it. Thanks!


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

I like whole grain over processed stuff. Cob (corn,oats,& barley) or something similar.


----------



## orcatdog (Oct 20, 2009)

Rex,
Do you recommending mixing the three? Cob, oats, barley or just stick with one? We feed our bummer calves cob all the time so have it available.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Cob already has all three grains in it. *C*racked corn, *O*ats and *B*arley. When we were feeding lactating does we always fed it with molasses (wet cob) and with the kids we usually fed it without molasses (dry cob). Black sunflower seeds were added in if their coats started looking a little scruffy.


----------



## orcatdog (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks Rex, I always called rolled corn cob, but now I know what you are talking about with the wet or dry. Trying to give these little guys the best start I can. Appreciate your time and advice.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

My breeder recomended I find grain with chelated minerals. She said they were more available to the kid. Blue Seal Feeds out of NH makes "Caprine Challenger." The minerals are chelated, 18% protein, and 1% to 0.6% calcium to phosphorus ratio. It worked great to get the boys up and running.
Idahonancy


----------



## peak (Apr 27, 2009)

I mix Purina goat feed with COB, 50/50...they get about a cup a day, and they are one year old.


----------



## peak (Apr 27, 2009)

Rex said:


> Cob already has all three grains in it. *C*racked corn, *O*ats and *B*arley. When we were feeding lactating does we always fed it with molasses (wet cob) and with the kids we usually fed it without molasses (dry cob). Black sunflower seeds were added in if their coats started looking a little scruffy.


what exactly do you mean by "scruffy"? one of mine has longish fur, which i guess could look "scruffy", but it looks healthy enough to me...My other goat though, who is brown, has what I would call normal length coat, but its dull looking, like he just got out of the dust bath...that seems less healthy to me and I've wondered if its a nutrition thing...s'pose I ought to try mixing in some black sunflower seeds? are they expensive?


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Scruffy is a technical term.  

It simply means that the hair isn't smooth and shiny but is dull looking. In other words, not normal. You know, scruffy.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm not sure what to think of Cuzco's coat. The brown part of his coat is quite "scruffy" and looks dull and unhealthy to me, but the black part is soft, sleek, and glossy. My solution is to just shave it all away in May so it all looks sleek and glossy. But I do find interesting the differences in texture and appearance between the brown and black winter hair. Does anyone else experience this with a multi-colored goat?


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Yes, we just bought 2 two year old Alpines and one them has black and brown hair. The brown hairs are more coarse and stick up more and the black hairs are alot more shiny. The previous owners had them on a regular diet of sunflower seeds also. 

Anyhow, back to the grain..our kids just started to fall in love with their grain and their worlds now seem to revolve around it :roll: We are just beginning to start weaning this week and they are all on a 22oz bottle twice a day and eating 1-1.5 cup of grain as well. I'm wondering if I should give them more grain since they seem to want it, or do I need to really regulate this now that "free choice" time is up? I know you should give them grain based on their size, but they are shooting up like bean stalks and I want to make sure they get what they need/ and not anymore than need? Does this make sence?


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

What kind of hay are you feeding? 

I'm a bit on the conservative side. I know goats that never had any grain in their lives just good quality grass hay like orchard or timothy and they are huge and healthy. My boys started with a livestock blend (14% protien) when kids but only went through 1 bag per the 6 of them. Then we moved to COB (7-9% protien I think). They never got more than 1.5-2 cups a day. Most of the time it was only every other day...maybe every day through thier first winter and then I quit the grain all together. I would add black oil sunflower seeds to the grain. They have never had alfalfa just orchard grass hay. Now they are on blue grass hay a lower protien hay since they are 2 years old. They are growing great. I guess I feed less than more. Take them on walks too and let them get lots of good browse.


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

They're getting alfalfa, they go through a flake every day or two between the three of them. They also love to browse around the property. I just want to be sure they get everything they need to reach their full potential without over indulging them.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Alfalfa and grain should be fed together as a supplement when the regular grass isn't keeping up the body condition of the goat. One or the other should never be fed by itself as there are calcium/phosphorus imbalances that result for doing that. 
Kids under 12 months need more phosphorus and protein than older goats so can benefit by having added grain and alfalfa, especially if your grass hay is not as good as it could be.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

I am feeding only klamath falls grass hay, free choice.
I also take them out for walks. Even in the snow I find
evergreen browsing for them. Chinquipin, mansanita, slick leaf,
pine bows, they love the olive green dry moss(tastes like hay).
They also get free choice goat minerals. What a challenge that
is. I have to dig it out from under the hay every day. The driest
place for the minerals. LOL
All the goats have lost a bit of weight this winter. From the cold
I am thinking. Food went to energy rather than weight.

I have wanted to get them some type of grain suppliment
but am afraid to feed the wrong thing. Really want/need that 
How to feed wether book! work is slow/money tight!
I bought plain rolled oats. But was told it is not balanced.
So only give as treats out of my pocket. One cup divided 3 ways
on walks.

I have:
4 year old wether.
1 year old wether. (Growing taller but thinner than I like.)
2 year old nigie doe (not bred).

Can I feed COB? How much would I feed? Or should I buy
a purina goat food? How much would I feed? 
All were wormed with 2 doses of Ivermec just after it started 
freezing.
The 1 year old is the thinnest. But his coat looks healthy and shiny.

Thanks,


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

I feed my growing two year old wethers COB (dry) mixed 50-50 with alfalfa pellets, ( I mix it myself, sometimes add a little kelp, sometimes a pinch of aluminum sulfate) about a cup a day each. I think it's got the phosphorus calcium ballance close enough- they also get 1/2 flake orchard grass to munch on. No problems so far. I am so not the expert however. I read Carolyn's book and think it's great- Trying to obey.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Thanks Ali:
I am bumping this up because I see Sweet Momma online.
And want her imput.


----------

